# Strela Or Journey



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

​
*Which Poljot should I buy and why?*

Poljot Strela13100.00%Poljot Journey00.00%


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Can I have your wise opinions on these two great Poljots, looking to get one this Christmas and I can't decide!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you nuts?? The Strela all the way!! 

Here's my precious


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

+1 StrelaÂ

BR Martin


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

martinzx said:


> +1 StrelaÂ
> 
> BR Martin


Strela for me also.

Ian.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Kutusov!

They have the same movement don't they, and both seem truly elegant to me, so I didn't think I was nuts in making a comparison 

I've never actually held either watch, so if you could tell me what you like/don't like about your strela that would be a great help.

R


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Strela = if you ever decide to move it on, you'll find folks would know the Strela and wonder what the hair-oil a Journey was - 2c worth!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> Thanks Kutusov!
> 
> They have the same movement don't they, and both seem truly elegant to me, so I didn't think I was nuts in making a comparison
> 
> ...


I like EVERYTHING about my Strela!  Even the bad things and I can think of only one - no quick date. But that's the 3133 movement for you, so it will be the same with the Journey. You can think of the Strela as a the Russian Speedmaster (yeah, yeah, I know there's the Sturmanskie...). Like Mel said, everybody knows what a Strela is, the Journey is just another 3133.

BTW, almost (if not all) Russian mechanical chronographs use the 3133 movement or some variation, with an added complication for moonphase or hack capability or what not. Tough, reliable movement except for one thing... the date can stop to work, it's the only weak link on these movements.

Well, all in all... the Strela is an historical icon, the Journey isn't. Doesn't mean it's not nice or good... but you just don't let a Strela pass for a Journey!! That's heresy we punish here with deportation to Siberia for horologic re-education


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

HiÂ

it has to be the Strela, The Journey ???Â :to_become_senile:

but things you may want to comnsider I think the newer remakes are 44mm & are quite big, if your wrist can cope no worries, I think the journey is 41mm, you can get older remakes Strela's at 38mm, what Mel said you will always be able to resell the Strela it will keep its value better........

BR Martin


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

That's great! Thanks guys. A lot of views but not many votes, but what you've said has overwhelmingly nailed the Strela for me 

I was thinking the 38mm remakes, only have 6" wrists so I think it'll it will look pretty ace.

And having a bit of a browse now the white guilloche(sp?) face with cyrillics appeals.

Cheers


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't suppose this would reassure you that you're making the right decision, would it?


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I don't suppose this would reassure you that you're making the right decision, would it?


Very much so! :notworthy:

Though now it has got a little complicated, it is supposed to be a xmas present but discovered the Poljot International version at a bargain price! May have to pull the trigger soon.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

nuff said!


----------



## nht (Sep 15, 2007)

To be a little different... another Strela


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Another...........

[IMG alt="imgp2089.jpg"]http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/4564/imgp2089.jpg[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Yet another Strela. Love mine...










NB about the quickset date: If you pass 00:00 so the date clicks then go back to 23:55, you can repeat the process and the date will still change (if that makes sense!). Not quite quickset, I know, but quicker.

Looking at some of the pictures on this thread, I think I need a new strap!


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

nht said:


> To be a little different... another Strela


Ooh, see it's becoming more complicated, that's a beaut too! A little more 'dressy' than the normal ones :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> Ooh, see it's becoming more complicated, that's a beaut too! A little more 'dressy' than the normal ones :man_in_love:


There are several Strelas and generations. The original ones looked like that, white and dressy. Then they become more military, with paddle hands and all that.

So you have choose two things: if like the original dressy look like nht's and Draygo's or the more military style like mine or greyowl's. If you go with the military style, then you have the white or black dial option:










At least you know one thing now: you DEFINITELY want a Strela and not a Journey


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Am I the only one with a black one here?

Mines a 38mm. Anything over would look huge on my wrist. It's one of those watches that looks bigger than it is.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Am I the only one with a black one here?
> 
> Mines a 38mm. Anything over would look huge on my wrist. It's one of those watches that looks bigger than it is.


Yes it does, no bezel and clean dial with that telemeter circle in the middle makes it look like it is a couple of mm bigger than it actually is.

And I do want one, I'm just waiting for Mach to get tired of his...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one with a black one here?
> ...


You`ll look like this before that happens


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`ll look like this before that happens


You mean you'll break my legs first???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You`ll look like this before that happens
> ...


I`m a retired Psychiatric Nurse & an ex-hippy, I don`t do violence









Even if I do harbour a sneeky feeling that meat eating homo-sapiens deserve it







:lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Even if I do harbour a sneeky feeling that meat eating homo-sapiens deserve it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha!! That's right, you are a veggie... I was trying to repress that information to the bottomless pit of my Unconscious 

I think you would be shocked with my dinner today... a nice, big, juicy and bloody steak.... hummmmmmm :drool:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmmm looks like im going against the grain here.....but, imvvvvho i was seriously unimpressed with it....to small, not thick enough and not enough wrist presence for my liking......

lovely to look at, but, like the speedie its one that looks better off the wrist then on....

sorry 

all my very humble opinion of course.....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> mmmmm looks like im going against the grain here.....but, imvvvvho i was seriously unimpressed with it....to small, not thick enough and not enough wrist presence for my liking......
> 
> lovely to look at, but, like the speedie its one that looks better off the wrist then on....
> 
> ...


It's very welcomed! And it's also accurate. This is not one of those watches for guys that feel a 45mm is a bit too small (oh, how I envy you!!) If you are, then you need the Volmax Strela.

BTW, Mrteatime, we need you more over here than over there


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

another alternative same watch diff name.

















bowie


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

bowie said:


> another alternative same watch diff name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a beauty! :man_in_love:

But not the same watch, I'm sorry: it's a 3017 Strela, not a 3133 modern one! ardon:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> mmmmm looks like im going against the grain here.....but, imvvvvho i was seriously unimpressed with it....to small, not thick enough and not enough wrist presence for my liking......
> 
> lovely to look at, but, like the speedie its one that looks better off the wrist then on....
> 
> ...


It is a valid point Mrteatime

but there are lots to chose from, 38mm, 40mm & Volmax do the 44mm+Â ( not sure on all the widths but 14mm for the 38mm) Â should be something to suit most tastesÂ

BR Martin


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mmmmm looks like im going against the grain here.....but, imvvvvho i was seriously unimpressed with it....to small, not thick enough and not enough wrist presence for my liking......
> ...


i will try 

do me a favour dude....can you pm me a link to the volmax strela? the big one


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> do me a favour dude....can you pm me a link to the volmax strela? the big one


Sure! You'll have PM in a few minutes


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if I do harbour a sneeky feeling that meat eating homo-sapiens deserve it
> ...


You do realise you`re not helping your case regarding trying to persuade me to sell you my Strela`s


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You do realise you`re not helping your case regarding trying to persuade me to sell you my Strela`s


I'm not? I was trying to use that American tactic of "Shock and Awe"... you'd be so shocked with my dinner that you would sell the watch just to shut me up... Oh well, I'll keep trying... 

BTW, had this for lunch... does this qualifies as meat to you?


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You do realise you`re not helping your case regarding trying to persuade me to sell you my Strela`s
> ...


Ever hear of a guy called Keith Floyd? His cooking used to look like that! Polite term I guess would be 'rustic' - chuck it all in a pot & stick it on the heat!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Ever hear of a guy called Keith Floyd? His cooking used to look like that! Polite term I guess would be 'rustic' - chuck it all in a pot & stick it on the heat!


Sounds like he learned that from me  Hopeless cook me


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

nht said:


> To be a little different... another Strela


Not seen this one before, found it on Buran 01....

as with all of them, it's very handsome:


----------

